# When we terraform mars



## Flame (Aug 12, 2022)

How would the elite divide it up?


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 12, 2022)

Everyone gets a Pi.


----------



## Flame (Aug 12, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Everyone gets a Pi.



but i think the elite will get 3.140 of the Pi we (the peasants) will end up with 0.001


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 12, 2022)

We're not terraforming Mars. We'll get colonies there, though, if civilization doesn't crumble in the next decades.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 12, 2022)

Flame said:


> but i think the elite will get 3.140 of the Pi we (the peasants) will end up with 0.001


I mean, every elite gets Pi. Are peasants going to make it to Mars?


----------



## Flame (Aug 12, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> I mean, every elite gets Pi. Are peasants going to make it to Mars?



Yes. to work on the fields to grow crops. how else we going to feed the rich? 

they cant eat cake every day you know.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 12, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> I mean, every elite gets Pi. Are peasants going to make it to Mars?


In any time, anywhere, there are jobs nobody wants to do...


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 12, 2022)

Flame said:


> Yes. to work on the fields to grow crops. how else we going to feed the rich?


Robots? Actually, maybe that's not a good idea.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2022)

I hope I get to share a room with @AmandaRose and @Flame


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 13, 2022)

Probably when it's too late, messily and badly, and it will probably fail.
Humanity seems unable to follow the saying "Better safe than sorry".
(Replying to this thread's title)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2022)

> When we terraform mars​
> 
> How would the elite divide it up?



Watch "Total Recall" from 1990....


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 13, 2022)

A bit cynical, perhaps, but the acclaimed board game terraforming Mars actually has some thoughtful science behind it. And yes, you play as mega corporations dividing up the planet.

Granted, it makes things sound a bit more cooperative(which it probably is: no single company or country will become powerful enough to do it by themselves), but you can bet the huge investments needed for it will draw the first borders on the planet.

The board game is of course an abstraction of the idea, but it's more realistic than just throwing things at the wall. After all, science fiction started out as an honest way to predict the future based on technological advancements. 

And of course there'll be peasants. Best you can hope for is that it's not worth the first generation.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I hope I get to share a room with @AmandaRose and @Flame


Just because we will be sharing a room doesn't mean I have changed my mind about sharing @Flame with you 



Alexander1970 said:


> Watch "Total Recall" from 1990....


Yes and avoid the shitty 2012 remake


----------



## x65943 (Aug 13, 2022)

They will make mars a penal colony and send poor blokes there to mine spice while they enjoy their extravagant vacations in tropical Greenland


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Just because we will be sharing a room doesn't mean I have changed my mind about sharing @Flame with you


----------

